# My custom VR6 24 turbo manifold



## donlj (Aug 21, 2002)

I can produce more if you guys want one.
Now, the turbomanifold, the turbo and the downpipe are going to be thermal coated


_Modified by donlj at 1:50 AM 12-5-2004_


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: My custom VR6 24 turbo manifold (donlj)*









very very nice. any 12V's?


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: My custom VR6 24 turbo manifold (turbojeta3)*

Looks nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: My custom VR6 24 turbo manifold (donlj)*

Looks sweet! Nice to see it finally coming together. Did you get pistons, build the motor?


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: My custom VR6 24 turbo manifold (donlj)*

Looks awesome. . .
Do you have any better pics of it. Like off the engine?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: My custom VR6 24 turbo manifold (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_Looks awesome. . .
Do you have any better pics of it. Like off the engine?

yeah more pics.... looks sweet so far


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

good wastegate placement, shouldn't have any boost creep problems. 
What material is that, It doesn't look like it got that much heat put into it when it was welded there is less discolouration then i'm used to. whats up? tig? how many amps? not trying to pick your piece apart at all looks great.


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: My custom VR6 24 turbo manifold (donlj)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: My custom VR6 24 turbo manifold (#1 S T U N N A)*

that looks like a pt67 turbo good for about 500hp+ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: My custom VR6 24 turbo manifold (scarboroughdub)*

It's actually good for 780hp according to PT.









_Quote, originally posted by *scarboroughdub* »_that looks like a pt67 turbo good for about 500hp+ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## keith_r2 (Feb 7, 2002)

Very Nice, Out of intrest are there any cast 24v manifolds on the market yet?


----------



## 1.8t rabbit (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (keith_r2)*

HOW MUCH? looks really good, and pics from the bottom?


----------



## azrakain (May 26, 2003)

I desperately need that for my R32. I've been talking to a local shop about building me a manifold. Keep us updated on price and availability.


----------



## QuickBlackGTi (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (azrakain)*

If you could please show a pic of the mani off the motor with no turbo on it. I was wondering if its equal length header?


----------



## Mike GP (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: My custom VR6 24 turbo manifold (turbojeta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbojeta3* »_








very very nice. any 12V's?









on its way, will be finished late next week, will keep you posted
Mike


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: My custom VR6 24 turbo manifold (Mike GP)*

cant wait to see it.


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

Got a pic of the plate that bolts to head? Is it cut for expansion and contraction?


----------



## azrakain (May 26, 2003)

How much are you going to be selling them for and can you please post some pics of the manifold off the engine and without the turbo bolted on.


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (azrakain)*

very cool...keep up the good work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Id like to see the 12v one as well, and price....thanks..


----------



## A2 dub (Nov 20, 2004)

id be interested in a 12v version.


----------



## followtherabbit (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (A2 dub)*

*craves dyno plot*


----------



## 12vfreak (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (followtherabbit)*

WOW man





















.........that looks sick.......good job.....how much would it be for the 12v version??????


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (12vfreak)*

nice piece, nice and tight, I like the way the brace was incorporated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phanofmuzik (Oct 8, 2003)

i might be interested in a 12v too


----------



## azrakain (May 26, 2003)

Damn 12v guys...me first.








I instant messaged the thread starter, but haven't heard from him in over a week. I hope he comes back before I have to buy a different product or have one made.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm replying more or less just to subcribe to this thread.....
I'm VERY interested in that manifold for my GTI if I can come up with a good sheet metal intake manifold


_Modified by Flite at 7:02 PM 11-28-2004_


----------



## Lil red roket (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

12v HERE TOO, COME ON, COME ON







Sorry just so anxious after seeing this one. Prices would be killer, as well as an estimated waiting time for production. THANKS!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wptrx7 (Dec 20, 2002)

do you have pics of just the manifold?
luigi


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

No responces from this guy yet....I'm starting to wonder what's up...
If you do respond...I'd like to know your intentions with this car. Is it going to be street driven? What are your firewall clearances like? What mods (accessory location) do you have to make to use this manifold? If it's designed to be a true equal length manifold, how do you compensate for the offset cylinders inherant to a VR6? Are you just running longer tubes from the 3 closest cylinders? I've got more....but thats a good start.


----------



## donlj (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re:*

sorry for the wait guys -- this piece is the final prototype and i will not be able to get pictures until i take it off the engine for thermal coating. we are discussing a 12v version as well as a version for the r32. the EARLIEST we can start taking orders on these parts is january, and more info and pics will be given then.
I cannot check the forum every day, and this post was to show you guys a good part that is in the making. Questions adressed to [email protected] will be answered promptly


_Modified by donlj at 2:05 AM 12-5-2004_


----------



## Nuro (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Flite)*

hi everyone, this is Victor from Pure Racing. I see a bunch of tech questions and i'd like to give some answers.
first of all, as lars already stated, if the demand is there we will very likely produce 12v + R32 versions
once production starts, wait time shouldn't be too bad.
we haven't looked deeply into pricing yet, but you all know in what ballpark custom manifolds reside.
pics of the manifold off the engine WILL come, but we are already in december and closed for a good part of it. this is the time of year to be patient 








this car is for the street and strip. it will be daily driven.
no accessories have to be tinkered with - although we haven't finished the DP yet. 
firewall clearance hasn't yet been measured, but it definetely does clear. once we put this back in the car, measurements (and of course more pics) will be taken.
this is not a true equal length manifold. we didn't compensate for the offset cylinders (much like the stock header didn't). basically, all this is a really tight fit and priority was good airflow, keeping a/c and p/s, fitting the turbo in there, and good wastegate placement.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (Nuro)*

Thats an awesome peice.I want a 24V so bad.Equal length runners would not be as important as keeping them as short as possible.That motor should be big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (Nuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuro* »_hi everyone, this is Victor from Pure Racing. I see a bunch of tech questions and i'd like to give some answers.
first of all, as lars already stated, if the demand is there we will very likely produce 12v + R32 versions
once production starts, wait time shouldn't be too bad.
we haven't looked deeply into pricing yet, but you all know in what ballpark custom manifolds reside.
pics of the manifold off the engine WILL come, but we are already in december and closed for a good part of it. this is the time of year to be patient 








this car is for the street and strip. it will be daily driven.
no accessories have to be tinkered with - although we haven't finished the DP yet. 
firewall clearance hasn't yet been measured, but it definetely does clear. once we put this back in the car, measurements (and of course more pics) will be taken.
this is not a true equal length manifold. we didn't compensate for the offset cylinders (much like the stock header didn't). basically, all this is a really tight fit and priority was good airflow, keeping a/c and p/s, fitting the turbo in there, and good wastegate placement.

Thank you....perfect responce. Definantly keep us posted, I'm very interested.


----------



## paranoia (Apr 2, 2004)

thats hardcore http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what kinda of weld is that?


----------



## azrakain (May 26, 2003)

Thank you for the response. Just out of curiousity, what are you guys thinking the difference between the 24v and R32 head is? They should be exactly the same as the stock manifolds are the same part numbers. Again, thanks for the response.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (azrakain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azrakain* »_Thank you for the response. Just out of curiousity, what are you guys thinking the difference between the 24v and R32 head is? They should be exactly the same as the stock manifolds are the same part numbers. Again, thanks for the response.

We have extensively modified both versions and have found quite a few differences between the R32 3.2L Head and the 2.8L 24v Heads. 
We have only done work to the VW heads so I am not sure if there are variations between the Porsche or Audi 3.2L 24v Heads 
24v VW Heads
-Rich


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Rich,
If you read this, could you tell me if EIP has any plans for a turbo manifold of this style? As I said a while ago, if at all possible I'd like to continue running EIP equipment from front to back. If you can update the site as a whole if you do have one in the works that would be great. I'd be very interested in a high quality intake manifold as well.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_Hey Rich,
If you read this, could you tell me if EIP has any plans for a turbo manifold of this style? As I said a while ago, if at all possible I'd like to continue running EIP equipment from front to back. If you can update the site as a whole if you do have one in the works that would be great. I'd be very interested in a high quality intake manifold as well.

I do not want to jack this thread but our 24v Turbo manifold is a perfectly equal-length design (as you will soon see) and has no problem making beyond 700bhp as we proved on the R32. 
-Rich


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome....I guess I'll have less questions when I get the kit. I got your private message as well.
I'll end the thread whoreing now.


----------



## Nuro (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Flite)*

more scattered replies:

-Rich - glad to see someone is making something for this head. 
-This manifold is good for a lot of power too. We'll give numbers once it is tested.
-Yes there are differences between the 3.2L head and this one.
-TIG welds


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (Nuro)*

some of the best work i have seen


----------



## azrakain (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Nuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuro* »_-Yes there are differences between the 3.2L head and this one.

I wasn't very specific. I was only refering to the exhuast manifold flange bolt patern. They should be the same. The exhuast port size maybe different on the head though.


----------



## ProjectEuro2025 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (azrakain)*

Is EIP planing on releasing just the manifold anytime soon?


----------



## azrakain (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (ProjectEuro2025)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectEuro2025* »_Is EIP planing on releasing just the manifold anytime soon?

I believe it is already on their website for your car.
http://www.eiptuning.com/eip/v....html
EDIT: I went and looked and it doesn't say 24v. I could have sworn I saw 2v manifold up there before...


_Modified by azrakain at 2:22 AM 12-10-2004_


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (azrakain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azrakain* »_
I believe it is already on their website for your car.
http://www.eiptuning.com/eip/v....html
EDIT: I went and looked and it doesn't say 24v. I could have sworn I saw 2v manifold up there before...


The SS convergence manifold you linked to is our 12v manifold, the 24v is an entirely different and is a very unique design. We will not be releasing the parts individually for some time, perhaps later next year. 
-Rich


----------



## azrakain (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
The SS convergence manifold you linked to is our 12v manifold, the 24v is an entirely different and is a very unique design. We will not be releasing the parts individually for some time, perhaps later next year. 
-Rich

Yeah, I figured as much when I couldn't find the information on the site. Can't wait to see some more information.


----------



## DanielT (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_Equal length runners would not be as important as keeping them as short as possible. 















Why would you want 'em to be as short as possible?


----------



## azrakain (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (DanielT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DanielT* »_














Why would you want 'em to be as short as possible?

better spool?


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (azrakain)*

Indeed better spool,but you still want a nice collector to keep pulses off of eachother.We noticed a gain with our 935 ,though it was not huge it was still a gain.This is info we did not discover for ourselves but told by another.N/A cars are another story


----------



## donlj (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*

Everything will be ready at the end of this week


_Modified by donlj at 2:17 PM 2-3-2005_


----------

